# Bio tracking ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

I've seen people post about sending blood into bio tracking for pregnancy test can someone tell me about that ? What does it cost ? And what do you have to do ? Thanks


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is the website so you can check it out http://www.biotracking.com/goats


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't used it but I think I might when I start to AI, or use it on my does who have silent heats. It's on the site, like $6 for pregnancy testing does.

Just draw up 2cc blood from a vein, and send it to them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bio tracking is very reliable ..ive used them for CAE testing...very nice team..


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Just draw up 2cc blood from a vein, and send it to them.


You make it sound easy! Ugh... I wish I had the guts. :sigh:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Haha, well if it makes you feel better I suck at sub Q shots! I can practically do it blindfolded on puppies and dogs, but make me have to do a sub Q on any other animal FORGET IT! The muscle is just soooo much easier! I mean, I can do sub Q, but I'm slow with it, and not easy at all if they are dehydrated.
Ever try to do a sub Q shot on a pig!? The animals with *NO* loose skin? Absolutely impossible! *Can't be done*, I swear it.
But a vein, those things are everywhere , the leg, the neck, the face...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I ordered the kit from Bio-tracking..tried a few goats..made them scream...then waited a year to try again lol..A friend came and showed me how to do it and I did 11 Does in less than 30 minutes..: ) 

have a calm helper hold your goat by standing over them and gently lifting its head up and to one side..not too tight..you sit in front of your goat..( i used a kids chair lol) put your thumb on the large vein while wrapping the rest of your hand around the neck for support...I used the double needle with a tube thingie lol..while holding the vein with your thumb tap the vein to get a good bulge..place the needle in a almost laying down position ready to go upward into the vein..count to three so your CALM partner is prepared...Push the needle in and as soon as you see blood push the tube into the second needle..remove your thumb, back tub off the needle and then gentle remove the needle from the vein while putting a bit of pressure on the puncture.....Your done..: ) its alot faster than reading all this lol...if you choose to use a syringe method...do everything the same..but once you hit the vein, pull back the plunger... remove thumb and put pressure on the puncture spot..with draw needle..insert your needle into a red top tube ...
Best of luck ...you can do it


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

$6 per test for pregnancy, just make sure you read the shipping instructions very carefully. I order my vials/needles from them too. Drawing blood is not easy, at least it wasn't easy for me to learn..especially using the needles Biotracking sells as you clip the tube on AFTER you hit the vein and blood is shooting out the other end of the needle. If you aren't fast its everywhere, and if you accidentally remove the needle from the skin before there is enough blood you ruin the vacuum and have to start over. Definitely a learning curve, and very difficult on anything but tame goats. I forced myself to figure it out, and now I usually only have to stab the poor dears 2-3 times before I get the vein correctly, got a lot of first time vials filled this last season though. Lots of practice, but its well worth the money you save if you can handle it, and Biotracking is very fast and accurate..I love them and use them for CAE testing too. I would go on Youtube and watch people draw blood with goats, OR I would have a vet come out and draw blood on a few for you and see if they'll show you how. Mine is so nice, he was glad to give me a tutorial while he did the first few I needed to be tested. Of course you have to pay for the vet to draw blood on those few, but noting compares to watching first hand as far as learning goes.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all your post I guess ill be getting me some needles and trying it it doesn't sound too bad and way cheaper than I'd expected so do most local vets not do this or is it just expensive ? I'd just like to be sure if the doe we got is bred or not for sure so we can know when to expect them does it say how far along they are ?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats what is great about Bio tracking...they do give you a gestation estimate ....The doe needs to be 30 at least from the last day she was with a buck...and my as well ask for CAE while you're at it  if it hasnt already been done. CAE is $4


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Ok thanks !! I guess I need to do some research what is Cae ice only had my goats for 2 months so new to it all and my doe I just got last week so all I know is she was wormed regularly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

there is a lot of info on CAE...here are a few source to start you off

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts_waddl/caefaq.aspx
http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/CAE.html

If you need to pull blood, my as well test for both..


----------

